# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ESR ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ

## Dr_Giwrgos

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας που να μας πληροφορεί για τις ενδεικτικές
τιμές ESR ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.


Επίσης θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας σχετικά με την τιμή που λαμβάνω απο τον πυκνωτή που έβγαλα απο 
παλιό τροφοδοτικό ATX υπολογιστή. Εχει το άσπρο καλώδιο με την έξοδο -5volt

Μάρκα : TEAPO
200Volt
220μF
ESR = 0.28Ωμ

(Η μέτρηση έγινε με αυτό το όργανο ---> ΟΡΓΑΝΟ)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Το ιστορικό έχει ως εξής

Αποφάσισα να μετατρέψω ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό σε πάγκου.
Ετσι ένας φίλος μου έδωσε ένα παλιό που είχε.
Το  τροφοδότησα και μάλιστα το συνδεσα και με έναν παλιό υπολογιστή που συναρμολόγησα πρόχειρα για να το τεστάρω.
Ολα μια χαρά. Επίσης του έκανα τεστ και με αυτό το όργανο ---->TESTER 

Mετά απο καθάρισμα του τροφοδοτικού λόγω υπερβολικής σκόνης 
το τροφοδότησα και άρχισα να ακούω σφύριγμα στην πλευρά που βρίσκονται οι δύο πυκνωτές όχι ιδιαίτερα δυνατό.

(Να κάνω και μια παρατήρηση πως μολις έβαλα το tester η τάση των 5 volt έπαιζε απο 4.9 μέχρι 5.2 volt με γρήγορες εναλλαγές.) 

Μόλις έκλεινα το τροφοδοτικό άκουγα κάτι σαν αναρρόφηση. 

Μετά ξερίζωσα με κολλητήρι τον ένα απο τους δύο .
(Να αναφέρω πως οι πυκνωτές ήταν σταθεροί στην πλακέτα και μετά το καθαρισμό.
Γενικότερα τσεκαρα τις κολλήσεις σε όσα στοιχεία της πλακέτας μπορούσα μήπως τα ξεχαρβάλωσα.
Βέβαια οι κολλήσεις ήταν χονδρές σε όλα τα στοιχεία και δεν υποπτεύομαι πως έκανα βλακεία)

Αν είναι θα μετρήσω το ESR και του δεύτερου και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## dog80

Οπότε το 0,28 που μετράς είναι καλό.

Υπόψιν οτι το συγκεκριμένο όργανο δέν μετράει το ESR στα καθιερωμένα 100KHz αλλά σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα, οπότε δέν είναι το ίδιο ακριβές με ένα κανονικό ESR meter.

----------

αλπινιστης (08-12-14)

----------


## betacord85

δεν θα αλλαξεςι τον ενα αλλα και τους 2...γιατι ειναι σε σειρα...υπαρχει και το καπασιτομετρο...οι teapo κατευθειαν στα σκουπιδια...βαλε elna-nippon...στην χειροτερη lelon...και για να ξερεις ο θορυβος που ακους ειναι απο τους μικρους πυκνωτες...full recap σε ολους...

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά οι πυκνωτές στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού ταλαιπωρούνται περισσότερο και αυτοί είναι που χαλάνε συχνότερα. Ο ήχος που ακούς μάλλον προέρχεται από μετασχηματιστή ή πηνίο παρά από πυκνωτή.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Οπότε το 0,28 που μετράς είναι καλό.
> 
> Υπόψιν οτι το συγκεκριμένο όργανο δέν μετράει το ESR στα καθιερωμένα 100KHz αλλά σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα, οπότε δέν είναι το ίδιο ακριβές με ένα κανονικό ESR meter.



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό αυτό που θα πώ.....Το όργανο λέει πως έχει 8Mhz crystal oscillator....(Δεν πάω κόντρα σε αυτό που λές απλώς αναφέρω αυτό που παρατήρησα.)
Στο βίντεο παρατήρησα και άλλο τρόπο μέτρησης -->ΒΙΝΤΕΟ

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> δεν θα αλλαξεςι τον ενα αλλα και τους 2...γιατι ειναι σε σειρα...υπαρχει και το καπασιτομετρο...οι teapo κατευθειαν στα σκουπιδια...βαλε elna-nippon...στην χειροτερη lelon...και για να ξερεις ο θορυβος που ακους ειναι απο τους μικρους πυκνωτες...full recap σε ολους...



Θα τους αλλάξω και τους δύο .. μετά θα αναφέρω αν έχω σφύριγμα ακόμη

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Βασικά οι πυκνωτές στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού ταλαιπωρούνται περισσότερο και αυτοί είναι που χαλάνε συχνότερα. Ο ήχος που ακούς μάλλον προέρχεται από μετασχηματιστή ή πηνίο παρά από πυκνωτή.




Αν προέρχεται απο τους μετασχηματιστές ή απο κάποιο πηνίο ...παίζει ρόλο στην λειτουργία του?
Αν ειναι απο τους πυκνωτές μπορεί να σκάσουν και να γίνει χαμός....

Πρίν το καθαρίσω απο την σκόνη ολα ήταν καλά.
Τι στο καλό να συνέβη. Με πινελάκι καθάριζα....

----------


## betacord85

βγαλε φωτο το σασι πανω κατω να δουμε

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> βγαλε φωτο το σασι πανω κατω να δουμε




Θα ανεβάσω αύριο.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

Μέτρησα και τον 2ο πυκνωτή και εμφανίζει και αυτός 0,25Ωμ ESR

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Θα ανεβάσω αύριο.
> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον
> 
> Μέτρησα και τον 2ο πυκνωτή και εμφανίζει και αυτός 0,25Ωμ ESR




IMG024.jpgIMG026.jpgIMG029.jpgIMG031.jpgIMG032.jpgIMG033.jpg

Σήμερα που έβγαλα το τροφοδοτικό  έξω στο φώς του Ηλιου παρατήρησα φουσκωμένο 
το δεύτερο πυκνωτή στην φωτογραφία όπου δείχνει την πλευρά που έχει την έξοδο  το τροφοδοτικό

----------


## betacord85

κοιτα εχεις ενα μεταχειρισμενο smps atx που εχει δουλεψει εκατονταδες ωρες!οατν μας τα φερνανε με το τσουβαλι στο μαγαζι απο διαφορους και καλα τεχνικους υπολογιστων software το πρωτο που καναμε ηταν full recap με πυκνωτες στους 105 βαθμους και την καλυτερη ποιοτητα..ασε το esr στην ακρη και παρε ενα καπασιτομετρο...

----------


## dog80

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό αυτό που θα πώ.....Το όργανο λέει πως έχει 8Mhz crystal oscillator....(Δεν πάω κόντρα σε αυτό που λές απλώς αναφέρω αυτό που παρατήρησα.)
> Στο βίντεο παρατήρησα και άλλο τρόπο μέτρησης -->ΒΙΝΤΕΟ



Αυτό το όργανο και όλα τα παρόμοια που πουλάνε στο ebay βασίζεται στο AVR Transistor Tester project.

Σε αυτό το PDF, σελίδα 41 αναλύει γιατί λόγω περιορισμών του ATmega μικροελεγκτή, η συχνότητα μέτρησης του ESR είναι κάτω απο 680Hz.

Γενικά αυτό το όργανο είναι απίστευτο, καθώς πάνω του δέν υπάρχει τίποτα αλλο πέρα απο τον μικροελεγκτή και όλες οι μετρήσεις γίνονται χάρη στο πολύ εξυπνα γραμμένο software.

----------


## lynx

> Ο ήχος που ακούς μάλλον προέρχεται από μετασχηματιστή ή πηνίο παρά από πυκνωτή.



θα προτιμουσα αν ησουν απολυτος..  :Smile:  ο ηχος ακουγεται απο πηνιο η μετσχηματιστη...
συμφωνεις?






> παρατήρησα φουσκωμένο 
> το δεύτερο πυκνωτή στην φωτογραφία όπου δείχνει την πλευρά που έχει την έξοδο το τροφοδοτικό




θα μας τον μετρησης και αυτον με το συγκεκριμενο esrομετρο?






> ασε το esr στην ακρη και παρε ενα καπασιτομετρο...



θα ηθελες να το εξηγησεις λιγο καλυτερα αυτο?...

----------


## betacord85

γιατι απο αυτα πο λεει ειναι νεος και δεν εχει εμπηρεια...και θα συμφωνησω με το 13 ποστ του γιαννη...ειναι πιο ευκολο σε καποιον νεο να διαβασει την χωρητικοτητα του πυκνωτη στο καπασιτομετρο παρα να καθετε να ψαχνει σε πινακες...

----------


## lynx

ειναι απλο...οσο μεγαλωνει ο πυκνωτης, η αντισταση που μετραμε μικραινει,
αν εχεις εναν 4700 και μετραει Ω, τοτε ειναι ακυρος.

με ενα καπασιτομετρο δεν ειναι ευκολο να καταλαβεις την γυρανση η την κακη κατασκευη
ενως πυκνωτη..εκτος και αν εχεις μετρησεις απο αρκετες φασης της ζωης του.

 γι'αυτο αλλωστε παλιοτερα που δεν ηταν γνωστα τα esrομετρα υπηρχε ο κανονας της
χουφτας για τους πυκνωτες, αν και ακομα εφαρμοζεται.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

> κοιτα εχεις ενα μεταχειρισμενο smps atx που εχει δουλεψει εκατονταδες ωρες!οατν μας τα φερνανε με το τσουβαλι στο μαγαζι απο διαφορους και καλα τεχνικους υπολογιστων software το πρωτο που καναμε ηταν full recap με πυκνωτες στους 105 βαθμους και την καλυτερη ποιοτητα..ασε το esr στην ακρη και παρε ενα καπασιτομετρο...



σήμερα παίρνεις ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό στα 500watt με 20ε, σε αυτά που λές ότι άλλαζες πυκνωτές ήταν χαμηλού κόστους,
γιατί αν έχεις ανοίξει κανένα fortron ή thermaltec κτλ με active pfc, θα δείς ότι τελικά δεν έχεις πρόσβαση ούτε για να αλλάξεις πυκνωτές!
εκτός αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει να φας 2 ώρες για να αποσυναρμολογήσεις ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό,
άσε που τις περισσότερες φορές δεν χαλάνε οι πυκνωτές στα ακριβά τροφοδοτικά.
Να ρωτήσω μετά αν βρεις τη βλάβη πόσο καιρό θα κάνει να σου έρθει το ανταλλακτικό και πόσο θα κοστίζει?

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι αν αξίζει να επισκευάσεις ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό 10 ετών αξίας 20ε?
εσύ με πόσα λεφτά θα πληρωθείς και πόσο θα χρεώσεις?

----------


## betacord85

ναι θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου..δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις ουτε να χαλασεις εργατωρες για τα τροφοδοτικα της δεκαετιας οπως λες...ο φιλος μας που ανοιξε το θεμα πηραματιζεται αν δεις και αλλα θεματα που εχει ανοιξει στο φορουμ...σε πελατη δεν επισκευαζεις βαζεις καινουριο με εγγυηση και ησυχαζειςτ



> σήμερα παίρνεις ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό στα 500watt με 20ε, σε αυτά που λές ότι άλλαζες πυκνωτές ήταν χαμηλού κόστους,
> γιατί αν έχεις ανοίξει κανένα fortron ή thermaltec κτλ με active pfc, θα δείς ότι τελικά δεν έχεις πρόσβαση ούτε για να αλλάξεις πυκνωτές!
> εκτός αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει να φας 2 ώρες για να αποσυναρμολογήσεις ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό,
> άσε που τις περισσότερες φορές δεν χαλάνε οι πυκνωτές στα ακριβά τροφοδοτικά.
> Να ρωτήσω μετά αν βρεις τη βλάβη πόσο καιρό θα κάνει να σου έρθει το ανταλλακτικό και πόσο θα κοστίζει?
> 
> Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι αν αξίζει να επισκευάσεις ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό 10 ετών αξίας 20ε?
> εσύ με πόσα λεφτά θα πληρωθείς και πόσο θα χρεώσεις?

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον.
Απλά πειραματίζομαι....το θέμα ειναι  αν αξίζει ή αν πρέπει να το παρατήσω και να σας αφήσω και εσάς ήσυχους !!!!
Θα βρώ κάποιο άλλο που είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ή οντως θα αγοράσω ένα καινούριο.

Οι σπουδές μου είχαν ως αντικείμενο την φυσική.
Τα ηλεκτρονικα μου αρέσουν μπορώ να πώ....Στην σχολή είχα ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ Ηλεκτρονικα , ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά + τα αντίστοιχα εργαστήρια.
Μπορώ να πω πως και τα εργαστήρια ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού ήταν κοντά στην επιστήμη των ηλεκτρονικών...αφού  μελετήσαμε και  φίλτρα...μάθαμε να χρησιμοποιούμε
πολύμετρο (αναλογικό , ψηφιακό ) παλμογράφο αναλογικό .

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> γιατι απο αυτα πο λεει ειναι νεος και δεν εχει εμπηρεια...και θα συμφωνησω με το 13 ποστ του γιαννη...ειναι πιο ευκολο σε καποιον νεο να διαβασει την χωρητικοτητα του πυκνωτη στο καπασιτομετρο παρα να καθετε να ψαχνει σε πινακες...



Με το κινέζικο όργανο που έκανα την μέτρηση στους πυκνωτές εισόδου βγάζει μέτρηση σε μF των πυκνωτών κοντά στην θεωρητική τιμή.

Στους πυκνωτές εξόδου βγάζει ένδειξη κάποια pF. Μήπως ήταν μερικώς φορτισμένος όμως? Τον μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και είχε κάτι mv.
Βλακεία θα έκαιγα το όργανο.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> θα προτιμουσα αν ησουν απολυτος..  ο ηχος ακουγεται απο πηνιο η μετσχηματιστη...
> συμφωνεις?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> θα μας τον μετρησης και αυτον με το συγκεκριμενο esrομετρο?
> 
> 
> ...






Εμένα μου ακουγόταν απο την πλευρά των πυκνωτών εισόδου. Sorry που δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σίγουρος είμαι ότι μόλις έκλεινα το τροφοδοτικό 
ακουγόταν κάτι σαν αναρρόφηση.

Δεν έχω πολύμετρο που μετρά χωρητικότητα.

Με το κινέζικο όργανο που έκανα την μέτρηση στους πυκνωτές εισόδου βγάζει μέτρηση σε μF των πυκνωτών κοντά στην θεωρητική τιμή.

Στους πυκνωτές εξόδου βγάζει ένδειξη κάποια pF. (Μήπως ήταν μερικώς φορτισμένος όμως σκέφτηκα μετά?) Τον μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και είχε κάτι mv.
Βλακεία θα έκαιγα το όργανο.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Αν μέτρησω μέτρησω με το καπασιτρόμετρο θα λάβω χωρητικότητα ...οπότε πως θα καταλάβω το πρόβλημα?(Ενημερωτικά ρωτάω)
Εγώ πάντως λέω να αλλάξω τον φουσκωμένο πυκνωτη στην έξοδο αλλά κ τον άλλον που δεν είναι φουσκωμένος καθώς να κόλλησω πάλι αυτόν που είχα ξεκολλήσει στην είσοδο! Αν θέλει ας δουλέψει.
Αλλιώς θα βρω κάποιο άλλο

----------


## perithess

Νομίζω έχεις μπερδέψει την είσοδο με την έξπδπ στο τροφοδοτικό. Για την ώρα άσε τις μετρήσεις και τουλάχιστον άλλαξε ότι πυκνωτή έχεις βγάλει γιατί επίσης νομίζω ότι έκοψες τα ποδαράκια εσωτερικά όπως τους ξεκόλησες. Πυκνωτές εισόδου = 200μf η κάτι τέτοιο στα 200v η παραπάνω. Πυκνωτές εξόδου = 1000-2200μf εως 16v. Τα πικοφαράντ που μετράς προφανός σημαίνουν ότι είναι χαλασμένος αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να φουσκώσει για να χαλάσει. Υπάρχουν και μικροί πυκνωτές που δεν προλαβαίνουν να φουσκώσουν αλλά είναι χαλασμένοι. Το σφύριγμα μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι κάποιος πυκνωτής είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος οπότε θα πρότεινα να τους αλλάξεις όοοολους τους πυκνωτές, είναι το μόνο που γερνάει από το χρόνο εκτός από την χρήση, κόστος το πολύ κάνα 5€.
Καλή τύχη.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Νομίζω έχεις μπερδέψει την είσοδο με την έξπδπ στο τροφοδοτικό. Για την ώρα άσε τις μετρήσεις και τουλάχιστον άλλαξε ότι πυκνωτή έχεις βγάλει γιατί επίσης νομίζω ότι έκοψες τα ποδαράκια εσωτερικά όπως τους ξεκόλησες. Πυκνωτές εισόδου = 200μf η κάτι τέτοιο στα 200v η παραπάνω. Πυκνωτές εξόδου = 1000-2200μf εως 16v. Τα πικοφαράντ που μετράς προφανός σημαίνουν ότι είναι χαλασμένος αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να φουσκώσει για να χαλάσει. Υπάρχουν και μικροί πυκνωτές που δεν προλαβαίνουν να φουσκώσουν αλλά είναι χαλασμένοι. Το σφύριγμα μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι κάποιος πυκνωτής είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος οπότε θα πρότεινα να τους αλλάξεις όοοολους τους πυκνωτές, είναι το μόνο που γερνάει από το χρόνο εκτός από την χρήση, κόστος το πολύ κάνα 5€.
> Καλή τύχη.



Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Οι πυκνωτές εισόδου είναι δύο και  έχουν τάση 200volt και 220μF σε μένα
Οι εξόδου είναι αυτοί που έχουν μικρότερη τάση κλπ. και βρίσκονται στην πλευρά όπου φεύγουν τα καλώδια έξω απο το τροδοτικό.

Μάλλον δεν μετέφερα κάπου σωστά τον συλλογισμό μου και δημιούργησα σύγχυση.

Τον ένα απο τους πυκνωτές εισόδου δεν το κόλλησα ξανά απο τότε που τον αφαίρεσα.
Στην φωτογραφία απλά τον έχω ακουμπήσει στην πλακέτα για να τον δείτε.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...989326&thumb=1

----------


## Panοs

το τροφοδοτικο το δοκιμάζεις χωρις φοριο??
αν ναι βαλε ενα φορτιο στην εξοδο να δεις αν θα σταματήσει το σφύριγμα που ακους το οποιο μαλλον προέρχεται απο το πηνιο στην εξοδο διότι δεν εχει φορτιο...
η βλαβη που μπορουν να σου δημιουργησουν οι φουσκωμενοι πυκνωτες ειναι το να μην εχεις σταθερες τασεις...
αυτο που ειπες και εσυ δηλαδή οτι οι τασεις δεν ηταν σταθερές οταν συνδεσες το οργανο...

----------


## picdev

Να και το δικο μου. Του εφτιαξα κουτι



Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## picdev

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## betacord85

βαλε 2 φρεσκους και κολλησε τους...προσεχε μην ειναι φορτισμενοι και σου γαραγαλισει κανα χερι...αλλαξε και τους μικρους κοντα στον κοντρολλερ λογικα στο tl 494 ka 7500

----------


## picdev

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Αυριο το απογευμα θα επισκεφτώ ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και θα αγοράσω νέους πυκνωτές και θα τους κολλήσω.
Εχω πάρει τα μέτρα τους .....

Επίσης κάθε πυκνωτή τον μετράω με πολύμετρο πλέον....(Οπως ανέφερε και Μπάμπης ....για το χέρι)

Δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ ιδιαίτερα αυτές τις μέρες.


Βρήκα και αυτό το ωραίο βιντεο--->BINTEO

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2




Ωραία η Κινεζιά!!! Της φόρεσες Ευρωπαική στολή!!!

----------


## lynx

> Εμένα μου ακουγόταν απο την πλευρά των πυκνωτών εισόδου. Sorry που δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σίγουρος είμαι ότι μόλις έκλεινα το τροφοδοτικό 
> ακουγόταν κάτι σαν αναρρόφηση.



απ'οσο μπορώ να ξέρω, οι πυκνωτές δεν τραγουδάνε, τα πηνία τραγουδάνε...  :Smile: 





> Δεν έχω πολύμετρο που μετρά χωρητικότητα.
> 
> Με το κινέζικο όργανο που έκανα την μέτρηση στους πυκνωτές εισόδου βγάζει μέτρηση σε μF των πυκνωτών κοντά στην θεωρητική τιμή.



το esr σου ζήτησα να μετρήσης και απο τον άλλο πυκνωτή με το οργανάκι σου..

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

> απ'οσο μπορώ να ξέρω, οι πυκνωτές δεν τραγουδάνε, τα πηνία τραγουδάνε... 
> 
> 
> 
> το esr σου ζήτησα να μετρήσης και απο τον άλλο πυκνωτή με το οργανάκι σου..




To esr στους δύο πυκνωτές εισόδου που μου έδειχνε το όργανο ήταν 0,28Ωμ και 0,24Ωμ . 

Οσο για τα πηνία δεν γνωρίζω ότι αυτά τραγουδάνε.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός. Απλά είναι το χόμπυ μου.

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Τελικά άλλαξα 2 πυκνωτές εισόδου και τρεις πυκνωτές εξόδου
και έτσι το τροφοδοτικό δουλεύει μια χαρά.

Μάλιστα οι πυκνωτές εξόδου είχαν ένδειξη κατι nf μετρώντας τους με το κινέζικο πολυόργανο.

Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις συμβουλές.

Επίσης σταμάτησε και ο θόρυβος που μάλλον προερχόταν απο το πηνίο που βρισκόταν δίπλα απο τους πυκνωτές εισόδου.
Οπως το καθάριζα με πινέλο φαίνεται έκανα καμία βλακεία. Τώρα ξανακούνησα ελαφρώς τις σπείρες.

----------


## FILMAN

Το πηνίο - φίλτρο στην είσοδο των 230V εννοείς; Αυτό δεν σφυρίζει διότι από κει περνάνε μόνο 50Hz.

----------

